# [SOLVED] HTC EVO 3D ... Rom Failure??



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, I was trying to Flash a Kernel onto my rooted HTC EVO 3D running King Cobra 1.5V. After a completed installation, it went to re-boot and went into a loop! I decided to try a full restore using clockwork, but when i went to restore it crashed and rebooted again. Clockwork wont let me select anything??

How do i Fix This Problem?

Thanks


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: HTC EVO 3D ... Rom Failure??*

this is the kernel... thRCMIX_3D_EVO_kernel_v2.2.3


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: HTC EVO 3D ... Rom Failure??*



Shotgun4 said:


> Clockwork wont let me select anything??


I am able to select, but my sd card has crashed. how can i install a proper 2.3.4 kernel to my new sd card if the device keeps re-booting?


----------

